# Electronics with a manual motor



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Anybody run a small battery to power lights, gps, etc with a manual start motor?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes. No problem.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What battery do you run? 


Vertigo said:


> Yes. No problem.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a used optima blue top group 34 AGM I would be willing to sell cheap if your interested.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate the offer but I'm still 5 months out on the boat and haven't made any decisions yet. I may not run any electronics.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I use Navisafe battery powered LEDs for running lights...I rarely run in the dark, but have them on board as required. I use a small, sealed AGM for a GPS.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

GG34 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the offer but I'm still 5 months out on the boat and haven't made any decisions yet. I may not run any electronics.


You will love the new gps units.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

GG34 said:


> What battery do you run?


An 8 aH 12 volt rechargable alarm battery will do the trick for electronics and LED lights. If you plan on running pumps you'll need to go bigger (more amp-hours). A lawn mower battery would be the next step up. Like this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/EverStart-Group-Size-U1-7-Lawn-and-Garden-Battery/21984263


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Good info. Thanks.


----------

